
Johnny Chung Lee, original investor in Kinect hacking - kersny
http://procrastineering.blogspot.com/2011/02/windows-drivers-for-kinect.html
======
kersny
I think its pretty awesome that one of the Microsoft Kinect developers
actually sponsored hacking it, even more so now that Microsoft is promoting it
([http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/38701/microsoft-kinect-
sdk-o...](http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/38701/microsoft-kinect-sdk-
officially-confirmed))

